# Use Same CF card in two different cameras without reformatting?



## 21tones (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm wanting to do some test comparisons on image quality differences between a 400D, and a 5D mk2.
Could I take some pictures on the 400D, then take the CF card out and take some pictures on the 5Dmk2 without having to reformat it in the 5Dmk2?
I'm borrowing the 5d from a friend and only have one CF card and can't keep hold of his CF card.
I don't want to buy another CF card just to do this test.
Sorry if the answer to this is obvious (either yes or no), but I don't know it!

Thanks


----------



## J.R. (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't have two cameras with CF cards but with my experience with the SD cards I feel that you should be fine with the same card on both cameras. I can use the same SD card on the 5D3, the 6D as well as the Sony RX 100 without any issues. 

With canon the folder names will remain same so I doubt it will be a problem.


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Jul 28, 2013)

I switch cards between cameras for years and never hat a problem with that. 

I don´t know for the 400D but some of the old cameras (350D as example) have problems with formatting huge cards. 
So format it in the 5DII


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 28, 2013)

21tones said:


> I'm wanting to do some test comparisons on image quality differences between a 400D, and a 5D mk2.
> Could I take some pictures on the 400D, then take the CF card out and take some pictures on the 5Dmk2 without having to reformat it in the 5Dmk2?
> I'm borrowing the 5d from a friend and only have one CF card and can't keep hold of his CF card.
> I don't want to buy another CF card just to do this test.
> ...



Yes, no problem at all. I've never had any problems hot swapping cards even between brands such as between a SONY P&S, Canon DSLR and Nikon DSLR for instance.


----------



## Old Sarge (Jul 29, 2013)

21tones said:


> I'm wanting to do some test comparisons on image quality differences between a 400D, and a 5D mk2.
> Could I take some pictures on the 400D, then take the CF card out and take some pictures on the 5Dmk2 without having to reformat it in the 5Dmk2?
> I'm borrowing the 5d from a friend and only have one CF card and can't keep hold of his CF card.
> I don't want to buy another CF card just to do this test.
> ...



The only issue I see has to do with messing up the numbering system. As I recall (always problematical at my age) if you move the card from a camera "a"where the number is 1000 into camera "b" where the next number would logically be 100 it will pick up the numbering at 1001 instead and when a formatted card is moved back into camera "b" the numbering will pick up at 1002. At least that is the way I remember it. And this assumes you are using sequential numbering.


----------



## 21tones (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for your responses. It's good to know I can do this.


----------



## schill (Jul 30, 2013)

Old Sarge said:


> The only issue I see has to do with messing up the numbering system. As I recall (always problematical at my age) if you move the card from a camera "a"where the number is 1000 into camera "b" where the next number would logically be 100 it will pick up the numbering at 1001 instead and when a formatted card is moved back into camera "b" the numbering will pick up at 1002. At least that is the way I remember it. And this assumes you are using sequential numbering.



This is my understanding as well. I have not tested it but for this reason I do not swap cards which have pictures on them already.


----------



## gbchriste (Jul 30, 2013)

I tried this when I owned a 40D then acquired a 5D2. Bad results. After shooting with the 40D and then moving the card to the 5D2 and shooting, the 40D images became unreadable on the computer. I could browse and see all images on the 5D2 LCD by using the scroll wheel. But when I tried to download to the computer, only the 5D2 images would download. When I browsed the card contents using the computer file system, all I could see was the 5D2 images. I had to use a data recovery program to pull the 40D images off the card on to the computer.

When I googled the behavior, and also inquired on other forums, every bit of information I got said to always reformat the card when switching bodies of different models.

I got rid of the 40D so don't have to mess with two different bodies now but as a result of my experience, the first thing I do when I put a card in the body is format, unless I know there are images on the card that I haven't downloaded yet and need to preserve. This very rare since the very first thing I do when I take a card out of the camera is put in in my card reader and download to LightRoom.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 30, 2013)

gbchriste said:


> I tried this when I owned a 40D then acquired a 5D2. Bad results. After shooting with the 40D and then moving the card to the 5D2 and shooting, the 40D images became unreadable on the computer. I could browse and see all images on the 5D2 LCD by using the scroll wheel. But when I tried to download to the computer, only the 5D2 images would download. When I browsed the card contents using the computer file system, all I could see was the 5D2 images. I had to use a data recovery program to pull the 40D images off the card on to the computer.
> 
> When I googled the behavior, and also inquired on other forums, every bit of information I got said to always reformat the card when switching bodies of different models.
> 
> I got rid of the 40D so don't have to mess with two different bodies now but as a result of my experience, the first thing I do when I put a card in the body is format, unless I know there are images on the card that I haven't downloaded yet and need to preserve. This very rare since the very first thing I do when I take a card out of the camera is put in in my card reader and download to LightRoom.



Really is strange behavior. Maybe with the CF cards it may so happen but with the SD card, I can shift a single card from the 5D3 to the 6D and also the RX100 without any issues.


----------



## Rockets95 (Jul 30, 2013)

Old Sarge said:


> 21tones said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wanting to do some test comparisons on image quality differences between a 400D, and a 5D mk2.
> ...



Yes - I ran into the renumbering also - I believe it jumps to the higher number. Being the anal retentive guy I am, I then went back and renamed/renumbered a file on the card with my computer to make the file number pass 10,000, and then renumbered it again to one number less than what it was supposed to be. It happened because I mixed up cards with my wife's 5D2 and my 7D.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 30, 2013)

It's even possible to review raws taken with one camera in the other, at least in the 7D and 5d2!!!

Note that the 40D has a different OS than the 5D2 and 7D. Possibly this is why *gbchriste* was having issues.

Edit (from wikipedia):

_Since late 2007 DIGIC-based cameras are shipped using DryOS. It replaces VxWorks from Wind River Systems which has been used before on Digic2 (DIGIC II) and some Digic3 (DIGIC III) cameras._


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 30, 2013)

Its not a good idea, the image numbering will be messed up, a new camera with relatively low image numbering will suddenly start giving numbers higher than those on the card, and will keep on doing that when you reformat the card.

Its safer and better to use two cards, or reformat, but you can do it. With some camera bodies, you can save images to different folders on a card, which might help the situation.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 30, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its not a good idea, the image numbering will be messed up, a new camera with relatively low image numbering will suddenly start giving numbers higher than those on the card, and will keep on doing that when you reformat the card.
> 
> Its safer and better to use two cards, or reformat, but you can do it. With some camera bodies, you can save images to different folders on a card, which might help the situation.



That's quite right. I remember when I got the 6D and used the card I had in the Sony RX 100. The image files started from somewhere around 2K. I was surprised and initially felt that i had been handed a used camera by the local retailer. I remember starting a thread here on CR and subsequently noticing the messed up file numbers due to card swapping.


----------

